
Ask HN: Business owners: which software to keep track of expenses/receipts? - mancerayder
Struggling with which direction to go here.  Currently I have a slew of paper receipts I&#x27;ve been meticulously keeping ordered in a special paper notebook, along with detailed dates and descriptions for the line items.<p>I need to upzone my tech stack.  Looking at the &#x27;receipt scanner &#x2F; software&#x27; reviews on Amazon, everything is spat on my the reviewers.  I&#x27;m wondering if I shouldn&#x27;t just move to taking pictures of the receipts with my phone so I can throw them out (I&#x27;m in the U.S. and I&#x27;m pretty sure paper isn&#x27;t a requirement), but then I need a clever system to keep track of them.<p>What do you do that works for you?
======
iamdave
[https://www.expensify.com/](https://www.expensify.com/) has been my go to for
the last two years about.

